# Peugeot 207CC squeaky windows



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Picked up a 2009 207CC for the daughter and its lovely.. Only fault is the windows when going up and down squeak really badly... It sounds like the window edges are rubbing on rubber but soaking them in silicone spray has made no difference.. Anyone have an ideas ?

Thanks !


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there any way (without major surgery) you could remove the rubbers and give them a good clean ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

You've allready done what id suggest !


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've heard of rubbing a candle between the seals, can't see why it wouldn't work?!?

Is it all the windows? Or just the odd one?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

A bit of googling suggests it's a common problem with the runners inside the doors and removing the door cards and greasing the vertical runners should cure it..


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have tried rubbing in Vaseline (then wiping away).. Which worked on one car before.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Errrrr I hate to ask but Errrr where are you rubbing that Vaseline ???


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Errrrr I hate to ask but Errrr where are you rubbing that Vaseline ???


In your ears, squeak doesn't go but your hearing does.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

As I understand you should not use vaseline as it perishes rubber!

I would go with greasing the runners (need to remove the door cards), clean the rubber window trims with a suitable rubber cleaner (gummi fledge sp??? Seems to get good reviews, or something like ag vinyl and rubber) and maybe give the window surface a deep clean (clay them to remove anything that may catch the rubber as the window goes up and down).


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

You sure its not the regulator ?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

sjk said:


> You sure its not the regulator ?


Mate its something gone dry.. Both windows (front) do it and its not a noise even remotely like a regulator would make...

I asked the question because I expected with the huge membership here on this forum someone would have experienced this problem,,,

Thanks all !!


----------

